# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Консервирование

## Irina

*Ну вот и пришла пора домашних заготовок вкуснятины на зиму. Поделитесь любимыми рецептиками.*

----------


## Irina

*БАКЛАЖАНЫ В АДЖИКЕ*

3 кг помидор,
1 кг болгарского перца,
2 головки чеснока,
2 шт. горького перца,
петрушка, укроп, кинза. (можно добавить и другие травы, которые нравятся)

Все компоненты перекрутить на мясорубке или в блендере. Вылить в большую кастрюлю, в которой дальше будет готовиться блюдо. Добавить 100 г 9% уксуса, 100 г соли, 2 стакана сахара, 1 стакан подсолнечного масла. Закипятить.
3 кг баклажан нарезать кружочками толщиной в палец, и опустить в кипящую массу. Дать прокипеть 20 минут на умеренном огне. Затем добавить нарезанную зелень. Проварить с зеленью еще 7-10 минут. Раскладывать большой ложкой в стерилизованные банки и закатывать.

----------

